# Ozonics Customer Service



## Slick8 (Jun 28, 2010)

I recently purchased a slightly used Ozonics HR200.

Unknown to the seller, the unit didn't work. I compared it to a working unit from a neighbor and confirmed the problem. The ozone generator which looks like a small section of coiled wire wasn't glowing therefore wasn't generating any ozone.

I contacted Ozonics via email and had a response from Phyllis within an hour. She asked me a few questions about the unit to confirm my thoughts then sent me an RMA # and shipping address.

They repaired the unit and returned it to me in less than the estimated time for NO Charge.









For those on the fence about buying one, here's one less worry. Excellent communication throughout the process and great customer service.

Phillis, if you see this, Thanks.

BTW-for those of you who didn't know, this product was invented by a dentist in Lake Jackson Texas.


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

Good to here! Im skeptical about the whole thing and spending 300 bucks.... I might buy one for next year, tired of being busted on opening day and scewing up the rest of the season. :/


----------



## Fish fur (Oct 11, 2012)

I read somewhere that they were out of Freeport,don't know if they mfg it there or just corporate office.


----------



## Slick8 (Jun 28, 2010)

Fish fur said:


> I read somewhere that they were out of Freeport,don't know if they mfg it there or just corporate office.


The dentist that invented the 12vdc "ozonics" machine for field use is out of Lake Jackson. I sent this unit to Ohio, so that's likey where it's manufactured.


----------



## Texas19Foot (Mar 22, 2011)

I have known the inventor and owned for about 14 year long before he invented the device and he is a good upstanding man. I do not own a device due to the cost: however I have used one several times and it does work. Unfortunately for me it makes me cough so it defeats the purpose. 

I can tell you this guy would not sell it if it did not work. it is great to hear he has a good CS system. I would of expected no less.


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

I have four units

it's a money product. I use it on all my hunts and the edge has certainly come my way.


----------

